#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-05-01
<lag> Hello
<bazhang> hi
<lag> How do I find a staffer on here?
<bazhang> what's the issue?
<lag> I wish to take a nick which hasn't been used in a while
<bazhang> aha. try in #freenode
<lag> Brilliant, thank you
<bazhang> np
<bitModulous> hello, does anyone know how to change your keyboard shortcuts on xubuntu 10.04. before, it was something like setting -> keyboard, but how to edit the new settings editor ?
<Sensiva> bitModulous I guess you have to ask in #Ubuntu the official support channel, because this channel isn't for support.
